# New House Painting Video; focus is exterior



## Seattlepainting (Jun 8, 2010)

I just posted a new house painting video


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Very nice video and work.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

If your going to spray that stuff on that type of siding you need to back brush it, make's a huge difference in longevity of the job. I see it all the time when guys just spray everything and in a few years it looks like chit. 

Pat


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

i never liked hearing 1 guy feed another guy questions who in return fed back an answer ...............are you selling cars or paint jobs??


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Bad information and bad technique. :no:


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Not sure I agree with your assessment, John. Solid stains, just like paint, come in grades. They also allow a better vapor transmission and can be removed easier. Not saying your wrong or that you don't do nice work, I just prefer solid stains on exterior things. IMO, paints have a steeper decline slope and are harder to maintain. Downside is they do tend to oxidize faster.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I'd love to hear some explanation to some of the claims in this video.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Part of me dies a little when I see anyone painting cedar. :jester:


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

I agree with NEPS...poor application.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

I am always puzzled at why people would pay the extra price for cedar and then go ahead and paint it. But to each their own.


----------



## SterlingPainting (Jan 3, 2010)

It was a previously painted surface, so I'm not sure back brushing is necessary. If It were just factory preprimed or unpainted cedar then you'd need to work the paint into the grain because cedar is so porous. But I think spraying over properly sanded, dusted and re-primed cedar is ok to do...


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

SterlingPainting said:


> It was a previously painted surface, so I'm not sure back brushing is necessary. If It were just factory preprimed or unpainted cedar then you'd need to work the paint into the grain because cedar is so porous. But I think spraying over properly sanded, dusted and re-primed cedar is ok to do...


But to run a little 440 until it is choking is not the way to use that sprayer. Backbrushing the primer and the first coat is what we would do. Final coat can be sprayed with out major consequence in my opinion


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

In my opinion the OP really is not all that interested in what folks here have to say. We all know there are several here that use this site for SEO only. I'm pretty sure the OP is one of them.

Pat


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

PatsPainting said:


> In my opinion the OP really is not all that interested in what folks here have to say. We all know there are several here that use this site for SEO only. I'm pretty sure the OP is one of them.
> 
> Pat


I couldn't agree more. He never comes back to his threads and answers any questions.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

How could anyone not be interested in what this group has to say? There's about 600,000 years of experience in the group of regular posters. And there are only about 20 regular posters, each possessed with an exceptional sense of humor. 20 different flavors and then some.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

NEPS.US said:


> I couldn't agree more. He never comes back to his threads and answers any questions.


Yep, There should be some sort of rule about this stuff, but I think that would pretty hard to enforce. Nothing wrong with using this site to help your SEO, but you should give a little back in the process.

Pat


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I think the group on started. Probably got busy.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

y.painting said:


> I am always puzzled at why people would pay the extra price for cedar and then go ahead and paint it. But to each their own.


We typically see new cedar gets semi trans, then on the next round they go solid stain because they are not ready to let go of the cedar stained look and sometimes another coat of semi trans wont cover up the poor condition of letting the first job go too long but after that solid fails they are on to a paint job.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

15 year paint job

guaranteed?

I bet not.


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

jack pauhl said:


> We typically see new cedar gets semi trans, then on the next round they go solid stain because they are not ready to let go of the cedar stained look and sometimes another coat of semi trans wont cover up the poor condition of letting the first job go too long but after that solid fails they are on to a paint job.


 A similar process is common in this area as well JP


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

This was not posted in the Application Techniques section,
but in the Technology section.

Some of us have more time (or interest) than others to hang around here.
There is much more to making a video than to create an endless debate
on Paint Talk on how to paint properly.
Paint vs stain, back rolling, back brushing.

It's just a paint video, get over it. 
No major crime has been committed here.
Shut the Gates of Nuremberg.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

George Z said:


> This was not posted in the Application Techniques section,
> but in the Technology section.
> 
> Some of us have more time (or interest) than others to hang around here.
> ...


 
It's not "just" a paint video George. This is a guy who is clearly coming here for SEO and doesn't care to give anything back to the community. His video was absurd using poor application procedures and giving bogus information in a staged interview with one of his employees. 

Are we as PC's suppose to commend anyone that has the courage to post any video on Youtube or PT? I think we are just calling a spade a spade. It would of been nice to get some rebuttal from the PC.


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

NEPS.US said:


> It's not "just" a paint video George. This is a guy who is clearly coming here for SEO and doesn't care to give anything back to the community. His video was absurd using poor application procedures and giving bogus information in a staged interview with one of his employees.
> 
> Are we as PC's suppose to commend anyone that has the courage to post any video on Youtube or PT? I think we are just calling a spade a spade. It would of been nice to get some rebuttal from the PC.


 The shameless SEO stuff is boring. The internet is so overloaded with everyone trying to shove whatever they are selling down my throat. Years ago it was more information & communication, now there is just selling, selling selling and people finding new ways to sell. Along with it comes misinformation. The general public is getting wise to it. A "prominent" painting contractor in my area says in an "article" on his website that "you should NEVER put a waterbased paint over an oil based primer. It's ok to put an oil based paint over a waterbase primer though"- on the website! Where do they get this nonsense. It's all crap. The stuff I see written in blogs is worse. I think the only ones paying attention to this stuff are other painting contractors. It's a show for each other. I think the general public is too busy to bother to care. Spend less time making videos, writing blogs and posting pictures of the company picnic on Facebook. Not only that, but for those who really do know what they are doing, why give a way a lifetime worth of knowledge and experience in a blog or a video for free so a homeowner can now attempt the project themselves or another contractor can use your technique or approach? Spend more time on doing the right thing by the customers who appreciate what you do and place a value on your work. It will take care of itself. I've seen so many guys sell themselves to death only to end up with all gross and not enough net and then they disappear. We've got PlainPainter in the other thread spending $$$ on print advertising, on the verge on a BOOM economy(according to his calculations), and throwing the leads in the garbage because no one will pay him $250/lead! It is turning into the bizzaro world.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

CliffK said:


> The shameless SEO stuff is boring. The internet is so overloaded with everyone trying to shove whatever they are selling down my throat. Years ago it was more information & communication, now there is just selling, selling selling and people finding new ways to sell. Along with it comes misinformation. The general public is getting wise to it. A "prominent" painting contractor in my area says in an "article" on his website that "you should NEVER put a waterbased paint over an oil based primer. It's ok to put an oil based paint over a waterbase primer though"- on the website! Where do they get this nonsense. It's all crap. The stuff I see written in blogs is worse. I think the only ones paying attention to this stuff are other painting contractors. It's a show for each other. I think the general public is too busy to bother to care. Spend less time making videos, writing blogs and posting pictures of the company picnic on Facebook. Not only that, but for those who really do know what they are doing, why give a way a lifetime worth of knowledge and experience in a blog or a video for free so a homeowner can now attempt the project themselves or another contractor can use your technique or approach? Spend more time on doing the right thing by the customers who appreciate what you do and place a value on your work. It will take care of itself. I've seen so many guys sell themselves to death only to end up with all gross and not enough net and then they disappear. We've got PlainPainter in the other thread spending $$$ on print advertising, on the verge on a BOOM economy(according to his calculations), and throwing the leads in the garbage because no one will pay him $250/lead! It is turning into the bizzaro world.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Ya think?


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Information is just that. Right information and wrong information.
Or whatever your interpretation is, user beware.
Cliff you think Wikipedia is accurate? It is user created. 
Check this one
For the record, I also think brushing or back-brushing is best, 
but that is not my point.
He is still new here, give the guy a chance to contribute. Maybe he will.
Only a few will come back to a hostile environment.
I can think of a few regulars here that have hundreds of garbage posts.
But among them they have nice ones
It's just paint, right?


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

George Z said:


> Information is just that. Right information and wrong information.
> Or whatever your interpretation is, user beware.
> Cliff you think Wikipedia is accurate? It is user created.
> Check this one
> ...


Great, I am replying to myself, now.
On another note, someone putting info out there
should be able to take the feedback (or the heat)
Walking on eggshells is nerve wrecking.


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

George Z said:


> Information is just that. Right information and wrong information.
> Or whatever your interpretation is, user beware.
> Cliff you think Wikipedia is accurate? It is user created.
> Check this one
> ...


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter (Jan 27, 2011)

CliffK said:


> ......Spend less time making videos, writing blogs and posting pictures of the company picnic on Facebook.....[/QUOTE]
> 
> Wait...No...I have to disagree. My belief is quite the opposite. You do need more videos and more blogging, just all together more interaction.
> 
> ...


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

George Z said:


> Information is just that. Right information and wrong information.
> Or whatever your interpretation is, user beware.
> Cliff you think Wikipedia is accurate? It is user created.
> Check this one
> ...


Try thousands.:whistling2:


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Well said SouthFloridaPainter.
In the few few posts the OP had, he did offer opinion/advice
on what he knows best, Internet marketing.
The truth is, his is one of the better websites out there with good results.
I for one, would like to engage him more on that, than what brush he uses
or how the new Graco sprayer works (nothing wrong with that topic)
Now of course, if the topic was how good a flyer was, 
or the miracle Plainpainter lead, the Yellow pages, everything would be ok.
The video was posted on the technology section:
Do you like the medium he uses? did he use it well? what should he do different?
How he paints...oh well... tons of talk about that subject.

As far as Paint talk helping with SEO, why not? If we don't help eachother who will?
And you know what? Paint Talk gets helped too. 
Without this, 20-30 of us regulars mean nothing to Paint Talk.


----------



## optimal (Feb 5, 2010)

What I pulled from the video. Stain is cheap. I always thought stain and paints had different characteristics and were used for different applications. Stained trim, stained cedar, stained doors are not cheap.
Note: You need to atleast back brush one of those coats


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

optimal said:


> Note: You need to atleast back brush one of those coats


You have to understand this was posted in the Technology area. Not application methods. Forget the contents and look at the beauty of the video in itself.

Pat


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

PatsPainting said:


> Yep, There should be some sort of rule about this stuff, but I think that would pretty hard to enforce. Nothing wrong with using this site to help your SEO, but you should give a little back in the process.
> 
> Pat


So, in the spirit of giving back I will indeed concur, technique is amateur at best in nearly every clip past using a hammer to refasten the siding. Love the music though. One of my favorites.


----------



## Seattlepainting (Jun 8, 2010)

*Decided to see what your content looks like*


----------



## Seattlepainting (Jun 8, 2010)

PatsPainting said:


> You have to understand this was posted in the Technology area. Not application methods. Forget the contents and look at the beauty of the video in itself.
> 
> Pat


Every Forum will have Nay sayers...but the feedback I have received has been a great benefit..I am not a pro video guy, or pro SEO..I am a painting contractor like you guys.

At least a dozen members of this forum know that I am pretty open and helpful...

I am writing this because the MAJORITY of viewrs of this forum do not participate because of the sarcastic heavy handed comments aimed randomly..and this online community depends on participation.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Seattlepainting said:


> Every Forum will have Nay sayers...but the feedback I have received has been a great benefit..I am not a pro video guy, or pro SEO..I am a painting contractor like you guys.
> 
> At least a dozen members of this forum know that I am pretty open and helpful...
> 
> I am writing this because the MAJORITY of viewrs of this forum do not participate because of the sarcastic heavy handed comments aimed randomly..and this online community depends on participation.


Just calling a spade a spade.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I, for one, thought (and still think) it was hilarious in the most satirical way when Daniel, after years of sharing mostly nothing but misery, anger and resentment toward contractors and consumers alike, executed a carefully calculated scheme to sell his leads for $250 after a short pr campaign about the suddenly booming economy within 20 miles of him. That was good. 




CliffK said:


> The shameless SEO stuff is boring. The internet is so overloaded with everyone trying to shove whatever they are selling down my throat. Years ago it was more information & communication, now there is just selling, selling selling and people finding new ways to sell. Along with it comes misinformation. The general public is getting wise to it. A "prominent" painting contractor in my area says in an "article" on his website that "you should NEVER put a waterbased paint over an oil based primer. It's ok to put an oil based paint over a waterbase primer though"- on the website! Where do they get this nonsense. It's all crap. The stuff I see written in blogs is worse. I think the only ones paying attention to this stuff are other painting contractors. It's a show for each other. I think the general public is too busy to bother to care. Spend less time making videos, writing blogs and posting pictures of the company picnic on Facebook. Not only that, but for those who really do know what they are doing, why give a way a lifetime worth of knowledge and experience in a blog or a video for free so a homeowner can now attempt the project themselves or another contractor can use your technique or approach? Spend more time on doing the right thing by the customers who appreciate what you do and place a value on your work. It will take care of itself. I've seen so many guys sell themselves to death only to end up with all gross and not enough net and then they disappear. We've got PlainPainter in the other thread spending $$$ on print advertising, on the verge on a BOOM economy(according to his calculations), and throwing the leads in the garbage because no one will pay him $250/lead! It is turning into the bizzaro world.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> I, for one, thought (and still think) it was hilarious in the most satirical way when Daniel, after years of sharing mostly nothing but misery, anger and resentment toward contractors and consumers alike, executed a carefully calculated scheme to sell his leads for $250 after a short pr campaign about the suddenly booming economy within 20 miles of him. That was good.


Head scratcher.


----------

